# Anyone used MyTana drain equipment?



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

I am thinking of purchasing a mytana leak water leak locator and some drain cleaning snake machines. If anyone has any positive or negative feed please do share.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Pro Plumber said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a mytana leak water leak locator and some drain cleaning snake machines. If anyone has any positive or negative feed please do share.


I will sell you my Mytana leak detector kit for $500.00 without the locator of course. It's the same as in their catalog. I decided to sub out leak detection since I SUCK at it.
I like MyTana equipment though, I have the M30 jetter, Large & small color camera system. 
If your interested I will put some pics up for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mytana makes good stuff. Pricey, but good quality. There not a huge outfit and haven't sold out like some of the other manufacturers have. I believe most of there stuff is still made in house at there factory in St. Paul, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

mever used them but i get brochures from them. honestly , no offense but they look like walmart crap. may be good , but i use ridgid.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

justin said:


> mever used them but i get brochures from them. honestly , no offense but they look like walmart crap. may be good , but i use ridgid.


I can't comment on their sewer machines but, their jetter and cameras have made me lots of money without having to repair it constantly.


----------



## scplumbing (Feb 5, 2012)

I might be interested in your leak detection equipment. Could you post a pic.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

scplumbing said:


> I might be interested in your leak detection equipment. Could you post a pic.


Here it is, a little dirty from sitting in the basement. Everything is there and works.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We own two of their sewer cleaning cable machines. Never had to either serviced. We have no experience with any of the other machines, so cannot offer any comparison there.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

The MyTana leak detector has been sold to Pro Plumber.
Thanks!


----------



## scplumbing (Feb 5, 2012)

That's the Ld 30? You are asking 500.00? I'm very interested.


----------



## scplumbing (Feb 5, 2012)

I see its been sold. Sucks for me.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have an older version of the mytana m81. It's a work horse. Definitely not a toy. You'll wear out before it will.:laughing:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

scplumbing said:


> I see its been sold. Sucks for me.


Sorry.......


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Mytana camera and have had good luck, also on some other industry forums there seems to be mostly positive reviews for their equipment. Some guys won't own any other brand of camera. Never used their drain machines but hope to own a big sled from them one day.


----------



## scplumbing (Feb 5, 2012)

I use Gorlitz drain cleaning machines. I do residential service and repair in so cal. And can clear mains through roof vents by leaving machine on the ground and can run the machine with the foot pedal on the roof. I've never used Mytana but when I saw the leak detection I Googled it, it looked similar to the goldak I'm used to and was a killer price.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

We use Mytana at my current company. The 3/8 machine, http://www.mytana.com/products/cart.php?m=product_detail&pc=3&c=3&p=8 is what I have. I don't care for it. Gorlitz is WAY better, and here is why. Gorlitz has a drum, so you can take it indoors without flinging crap everywhere. Gorlitz weighs less. Gorlitz has a real electrical foot pedal, not the air switch. I kid you not, I've had those air switches get a hole and have yanked em off and stuck the damn hose in my mouth to finish the job. (Blow, then put your tongue on the end). Nasty, I know, but, you will never have to do that with a Gorlitz. 

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_...4B1A5A&pc_id=E9CF2CB5F42C4B8CB369C8FD1B4B1A5A

I do miss the Gorlitz machines. I will tell you though the drums on the Gorlitz do rot out after time. But you can have a couple spools ready to go and change them pretty quick. 
I get the job done with the Mytana, but, Gorlitz is way better in my opinion.

As for a locator, the Mytana is AWESOME! I've nailed the last three or four sewer jobs within inches! The last place I worked had Geneyes, they would get me within a couple feet. And I know its not me, because the first time I used the Mytana locator, there was no doubt at all. 

The Mytana cameras we have, we have two, are ok. Ours do not measure, miss that feature. Other than that, good picture. 

I recommend the Mytana Cameras and locator, but, check out Gorlitz for the drain cleaners, they really are superior, in my opinion.


----------



## scplumbing (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the Gorlitz GO 62A with 100 feet of 11/16 cable on the machine and a second drum with the same. It's open drum and I have a splash guard, if I need it. I also have the combination machine, don't know the number. 3/8 x 90 and 1/4 x 50 feet, closed drums. I rarely use the 1/4". I bought a 45.00 hand crank ridgid 1/4" x 25' snake that the crank comes off for a drill. A cordless works great and its got a feeder/retriever on it. It's great for tubs, showers, lavs and stand pipes.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a Rigid k-45 for doing the little stuff. that thing is awesome, but I still prefer the Gorlitz GO-250 for small stuff. I like that with the Gorlitz I can "bump" the foot pedal, keep two hands on the cable, etc. I'm gonna see if my old boss wants to sell them. I know he is not doing much drain clearing these days without me....heheh...


----------



## scplumbing (Feb 5, 2012)

People think drain clearing is sooo simple. Untill they try it themselves. Most of the time it is, but sometimes its an art.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

it IS an art. When I started with my new company, EVERY machine they gave me had kinked up cables you couldn't pull out 10 feet. It says in all the instructions (I'm BIG on reading instructions) that over time, you will get "feedback" on the cable. After a few (hundred) jobs, you'll learn what broken pipes feel like, what grease feels like, what hair feels like, what roots feel like, and what digging in dirt feels like. I try to teach the guys how to run cables, not to force them, to keep two hands on them, let the cutter do the work. Your hands "listen" for that feedback. I HATE clearing drains, btw. But its work, and I don't turn down work.


----------



## scplumbing (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got a good one for ya. About 10 years ago I'm clearing a main through a 4" vent. The home owner runs out to tell me I pulled the cable box off his tv. So I climb under the house and find a huge hole in the 4" C/I vent just above the san tee for the closet bend. My cable came out and ripped out cable tv and phone lines. After getting my cable out I found someone dropped a part of a shake shingle down the vent and it lodged sideways just below the hole. I've had some strange things happen over the years but luckily none worse.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I guess I've been lucky. Worst thing that ever happened to me was a stuck cable on a rotted out piece of cast iron, and more than once. But one time, another plumber at my old job ran a cable the wrong way up a two way and blew out a toilet. The cable was whipping around in the bathroom, broke mirrors and stuff. Somehow, he made it all their fault, go figure.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have used Mytana and Gorlitz. I like them both, I think the Mytana is a poor man's Gorlitz. I currently use Mytana machines, tehy hold up well and I seldom have ant problems with them. I like the Gorlitz machines because you can put more cable on them and they seem to handle it well.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> I have used Mytana and Gorlitz. I like them both, I think the Mytana is a poor man's Gorlitz. I currently use Mytana machines, tehy hold up well and I seldom have ant problems with them. I like the Gorlitz machines because you can put more cable on them and they seem to handle it well.



Ain't nothing poor about the price of a My-Tana.

I prefer Gorlitz, but My-Tana will get the job done too.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I been running 2 100' reels for the second day straight and will do it again tommorow. I've never used Gorlitz but I always heard good about them. But I like running these long and tight drains in this aircraft hanger without worrying if my My-tana will hold up. The only thing wore out is me.:yes:


----------

